# Nameserver



## bled (10. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

als erstes, ich wusste keinen besseren Namen für dieses Thema.
Also, ich hab einem Freund geholfen Linux (SuSE 9.0) zu installieren und einzurichten.
Auch das mit dem Internet hab ich hinbekommen.
Das Problem ist aber, dass er nicht alle Seiten aufrufen kann.
Wir haben verschiedene Nameserver in die /etc/resolv.conf eingetragen.
Es funktioniert allerdings bei keinem perfekt.
Es gibt immer einige Seiten, die nicht funktionieren (Meldung: Unbekannter Computer, oder so).
Hab auch schon einen Freund, der sich gut mit Linux auskennt gefragt, aber der war dann auch ratlos.
Ich hoffe nun, dass ihr mir helfen könnte, danke schon mal!


----------



## The Hacky (11. Februar 2005)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage, aber nur um auch wirklich sicher zu gehen, dass alles korrekt ist.

Hast Du die 1. den Nameserver so reingeschrieben?


```
nameserver <IP>
```

Und hast Du 2. auch den Nameserver von deinem Provider genommen?

Wie gesagt, sind dumme Fragen, aber nur um sicher zu gehen.


----------



## imweasel (11. Februar 2005)

Hi,

wie wählst du dich ins Internet ein? Meist liegt es daran das die resolve.conf von einem Dial-up Script überschrieben und beim trennen wieder zurück gesetzt wird.

Welchen DNS-Server hast du eingetragen?

Trage mal *194.25.2.129* (dns03.btx.dtag.de) in deine resolv.conf ein und schau ob dieser Eintrag nach einer Verbindung immernoch eingetragen ist.

Sicherlich wäre es auch hilfreich wenn du uns deine conf zeigen würdest.


----------



## bled (11. Februar 2005)

Also, eingewählt wird über Modem, wurde mit Yast konfiguriert. Und die Einwahl findet durch kinternet statt.

Ich hab in die resolv.conf eingetragen:
nameserver 194.25.2.129

Nach dem Einwählen war das immernoch da.
Das Komische ist halt, dass einige Internetseiten gehen und andere wiederrum nicht...


----------



## dritter (11. Februar 2005)

Hört sich für mich weniger nach einem DNS Problem an, als nach einem MTU Problem. Schau dir mal folgende Diskussion an, da ist es eigentlich ganz gut erklärt, wie man sowas raus findet.. http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials183814.html


----------



## bled (19. Februar 2005)

So, hat jetzt zwar ein bischen länger gedauert, aber der Thread hat mir leider nicht geholfen.
Es ist halt so, dass wenn man eine Seite pingt, die funktioniert, dann geht das ganze.
Wenn man eine pingt, die nicht funktioniert, kommt die Meldung "unknown host".
Und wenn ich meinem Freund zum Beispiel die Adresse meines Servers gebe (über dyndns), geht sie nicht. Wenn er aber meine IP benutzt, geht das Ganze.
Hat jemand noch einen Vorschlag?


----------



## The Hacky (20. Februar 2005)

Welchen Betreiber und welche Zugangsart hast Du?


----------



## bled (20. Februar 2005)

Also Einwahl geschieht über ein externes Analog Modem.
Eingewählt wird mit kinternet.
Provider ist Tiscali (Call-byCall)


----------



## Arne Buchwald (20. Februar 2005)

Wenn du Tiscali benutzt, kannst du *keinen* T-Online-Nameserver (194.25.2.129) verwenden, da dieser nur auf DNS-Anfragen von T-Online-Kunden reagiert ...


----------



## bled (20. Februar 2005)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du Tiscali benutzt, kannst du *keinen* T-Online-Nameserver (194.25.2.129) verwenden, da dieser nur auf DNS-Anfragen von T-Online-Kunden reagiert ...


Ich hab schon viele verschiedene Nameserver probiert.
Außerdem, wieso gehen dann manche Seiten, wenn das so wäre, wie du sagst?


----------



## The Hacky (20. Februar 2005)

Hast Du explizit diesen Nameserver ausprobiert?

62.27.27.62


----------



## bled (24. Februar 2005)

Naja, ich hab meinen Freund jetzt mal Arcor nehmen lassen.
Da geht auf einmal alles.
Das Problem scheint vorerst gelöst zu sein


----------

